# Can my employer track my internet usage through a router?



## shindig (Apr 13, 2010)

I have a related question to this thread.

Recently I did a very stupid thing!!

While travelling on business for my employer, I used my work laptop to view some innappropriate material online. Not through my employers network, but on a public network. I know this was stupid, but boredom in a hotel room and too much to drink were a bad combination.

Anyway, I deleted my browsing history etc (Firefox).

But, I noticed later, after connecting to my corporate LAN, that Macromedia Flash player had cached references to some of the rather embarrassing websites in my Roaming profile in "C:\users\<username>\AppData\Roaming\Macromedia.

I since deleted this and scrubbed the disk using Ccleaner. But what is the liklihood that this could become an issue for me? I am really quite worried that it will be noticed and that someday I will get called into my bosses office to explain? Is monitoring of keywords etc in a users profile normal? Is this Roaming profile backed up on a network computer somewhere with this info just waiting to be discovered?

Note, there was nothing illegal viewed, just innappropriate.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello.

Although you're having a similar issue I have created your own Thread here.

------------
What you've done is illegal, using a company's laptop for personal use is not acceptable. Your work can definitely track of your web activities.

This is an inappropriate action and TSF does not support such activities, please read our Forums Rules for proper conducts.

This Thread is now Closed!


----------

